# What type of Zebra?



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

The LFS only has this labeled as red-tip cichlids, in fact I also have the albino version, similar orange tip in the fins except the body is yellowish white and red eyes.



















This is the albino when I got it 2 months ago, its now much much bigger.










If they are indeed the same species, except one is an albino, can they breed? or will the fry still be considered a hybrid?


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

first two pictures are metriaclima greshakei
the 3rd is the same fish, but only it's albino version...


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

They can and will breed with each other, not 100% sure of this, but I do believe the fry would be hybrids. If however you bred 2 regular greshakei, and you have some albino babies from the mix, they would not be considered hybrids.


----------



## dshaffer (Jul 4, 2008)

They won't be hybrids. They'll either be regular or albino. Same IS Same.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

To be honest, all those cichlids might be hybrids to begin with. Maybe part greshakei, but its hard to know what it is for sure.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

noki said:


> To be honest, all those cichlids might be hybrids to begin with. Maybe part greshakei, but its hard to know what it is for sure.


all malawi cichlid (exept tilapia randeli) can breed with each oter. the species of lake malawi are pretty new to this world (approximently 125,000 yeard) so the genes of the different species didn't have enough time to evovle diffrently from each other, that's also the reason why malawis only have one way of reproduction - mouth brooding, in comparison to tanganyika wich has several ways...


----------

